# CAN'T FIND CORRECT BALLAST



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Looks like their history, stock is less than a penny.





__





Axis Technologies Ballast Featured In New Energy-Efficient Fixture From FSC Lighting - LightDirectory.com


Axis Technologies Group, Inc. is excited to announce that FSC Lighting has launched their own daylight harvesting and dimming fluorescent lighting system by installing the Axis Technologies ballast into FSC fluorescent light fixtures known as the DHS Series.




www.lightdirectory.com













AXTG | Axis Technologies Group Inc. SEC Filings | MarketWatch


Axis Technologies Group Inc. SEC filings breakout by MarketWatch. View the AXTG U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission reporting information.




www.marketwatch.com









__





Home - FSC Lighting







www.fsclighting.com









__





Axis Technologies Group, Inc at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

I've had good luck getting a different supplier to cross-reference hardware I need. Drop a line to a lighting supplier telling them you may need a pile of them. They'll find something if there's a possible sale in it for them. This is also a way to find reliable suppliers. It's sometimes better to pay a little more to get it faster.


----------

